# Eastern & Central cross series



## outlash (14 Sep 2015)

Anyone taking part in these? Dipped my toe in the water at Springfield yesterday and had huge amounts of fun .


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Sep 2016)

@outlash Thread resurrection a year on. I am doing some Eastern Region this year. I did Redbridge today, Springfield tomorrow, was in the bottom half but did not disgrace myself too much.
Did you carry on with CX and are you having a go tomorrow at Springfield ?


----------



## outlash (11 Sep 2016)

Whoa! Back from the dead! Good work sir . I had a few mates riding at the Hoggenberg yesterday and should be in Chelmsford for today. I did enter for Springfield today but has a senior (or should that be veteran?) moment and agreed to a family engagement that I can't wiggle out of because I thought it was next week. I might be at Hilly field or Northlands if my organisational skills improve considerably. Hope it goes well at Springfield for you, that was my first race last year and I really enjoyed it (mainly because it's flat as a pancake, but watch out for the corn circle).


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Sep 2016)

Springfield turned out to be a nightmare for me, Hit a rut on a camber at speed and went airborne sideways, crashed, jumped back on the bike and wondered why the hell I was so slow. I had pushed the shifter down the bar, front brake on permanaently.( normal canti's) Stopped fixed it but everytime I put my hand on the hood , it moved applying the brakes then had to pull them up again. Got a right grump on, gave up but finished, threw the bike in the car and left. The next race is full so could not get in, the weekend after I am doing the last XC of the seson. Will be at the Push sport one at Hadleigh on the saturday, have to really its at Hadleigh. ( I'm a member) @outlash be aware certain popular course look like they will get oversubscribed so book early. Probably see you some time then, note I am a Gvet so will we be in the same race?


----------



## outlash (13 Sep 2016)

Funny you should say that, a mate who also rides in the vets also had a 'mare at Springfield. Apparently he was doing alright until the last 10 mins or so, people were crashing into him, presumably dazzled by his slightly ridiculous deep section wheels (on a Ridley, in St. Neots kit). Not about this weekend but I will get my act together so yeah, will see you about. Can also recommend some of the central races, RAF Halton was a tough course but they put on a good day out.


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Oct 2016)

Raced round 7 today and am entered for round 8. Rounds 9+10 I cant get in, fully booked. The ones after are not open for entry yet. Going to have to try to get into London League races.( which means joining the league , more expense) CX is so popular with the over 50's it would seem,they are the first to sell out, 90 places ( including women and Svets) in 24 hrs. Would be nice if they all turned up, only 76 people started today, 14 places wasted.


----------

